# Is SuperDuper the answer? 2 internals onto 1 Raid ?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I have 2 internal HDs and I'd like to set something automatic which will back both internals onto seperate folders on a RAID box. Neither internal is the main HD. I have a seperate external to Time Machine that up.

I'd like the backups to be incremental meaning that the 1st backup would be a complete one then only any changes, additions, deletions would be done after that.

It would be set weekly or bi-weekly.

I've dloaded the demo version of SD based on other threads, but the demo of course only does complete cloning and not the incremental. I'm not sure how to set up the timing requirements either.

I was going to use 'get backup' based on another recommendation, but the mac pro I want to use this is only on leopard for now (specific software request) and GB requires SL.

Any help would be great. I should also note that I'm not an applescript smart enough person...unless it's dead easy to point out the 2 internals to the 2 folders on the raid 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

SuperDuper will back up your internal drives to separate *partitions* on your Raid system, or you could back up the drives as image files (sparseimage) in the folders you desire.
In either case you can do incremental backups and automatic scheduling.
You can get real good advice from the author here


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

jamesB said:


> SuperDuper will back up your internal drives to separate *partitions* on your Raid system, or you could back up the drives as image files (sparseimage) in the folders you desire.
> In either case you can do incremental backups and automatic scheduling.
> You can get real good advice from the author here


thanks James.

I'll check it out.

I've also found that CCC will apparently do it as well. Posting in case anyone else queries:

Clone to a subfolder on the target volume / Getting the Most Out of CCC / FAQs - Bombich Software Support

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Also check out Carbon Copy Cloner (CCC) it is donation ware (i.e. free if you don't donate) and will do scheduled incremental back ups and synchronizations.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

screature said:


> Also check out Carbon Copy Cloner (CCC) it is donation ware (i.e. free if you don't donate) and will do scheduled incremental back ups and synchronizations.


Thanks screature. I think I'm going with CCC. It seems easier to set 2 different HDs to backup to different folders on the RAID.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> Thanks screature. I think I'm going with CCC. It seems easier to set 2 different HDs to backup to different folders on the RAID.


Glad to be of service.


----------

